# Moon Shots



## drifter (Apr 9, 2020)

I tried to get a moon shot the other night. Took about ten shots, these two were the best.

The moon had just become full over the eve of my house, no pink yet. I don’t know if it was ever
pink. braced against post.


----------



## drifter (Apr 9, 2020)

And this one.
View attachment 98617View attachment 98617


----------



## drifter (Apr 9, 2020)

This one is not too bad; in fact pretty good for me. Taken with mini tripod.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 9, 2020)

These are INCREDIBLE!  Thank you for posting them!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 9, 2020)

Really good @drifter 
Really, really.  That goes for your other photos from your porch.  You've got a good eye.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2020)

Love your moon shot drifter!


----------



## drifter (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for your comments.
Starting another series for those that did not turn out.


----------

